# Ruby Advice



## Modeltdude (May 16, 2015)

Hello , my question is I am looking to build a small garden Railway mining operation. I am not very fond of Roundhouses New Davenport, I own a SRRL 24 and love it but she is to big for my space. I would get the Sammie but it has no reverser I don’t want to have to push the engine to change directions. I guess I am down to the Ruby please any thoughts about her would be great. I will be adding RC gear and possibly an RC whistle as well all advice is appreciated as well.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

(Why is this in the Euro forum?) I replied in the Live Steam forum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My advice is to only post a question in one forum! 









Accucraft Ruby


Hello, I am looking on advice for an Accucraft Ruby. I am building a small back yard railway and want a Porter style locomotive. I own a RH SRRL no 24 and love it but it’s to big for my space, not fond of how the Sammie works and I do not like the new RH Davenport 😢. So Ruby might be the option...




www.mylargescale.com





Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a Pearse 0-4-0 USA style switcher live steamer for sale, RC control, inside frames, very large boiler and has about every option in the cab, sight glass, blow down valve, sight glass, goodall valve, steam stop valve so you can even refill the oiler while under steam. Front and rear lights are lighted. Couplers can be opened using the actual cut levers on each end(has LGB knuckle couplers on it). The full ad is in the classifieds part of the forum here.


----------

